# OT: Tyra Banks/Chris Webber



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

This is probably old news that I missed, but ...

I saw Tyra on the 'Fashion Rocks' show this week; she was alone. Then, I read in TV Guide where she will have a daily talk show and that she will talk about her personal live, how she's been heartbroken, cheated on, etc. She said she would not mention names but that they know who they are. So, I was wondering if she and Chris Webber are still "An Item"?

I know she and Chris were pretty private about their personal life, but I thought someone might have heard something.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I think they broke up. I remember a story in the Bee that said she left some Sac. restaurant crying.

Also, in case you didn't know, Chris Webber was traded last year


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> I think they broke up. I remember a story in the Bee that said she left some Sac. restaurant crying.
> 
> Also, in case you didn't know, Chris Webber was traded last year


 Yes, I know he's with Iverson now, but I don't think they know and love Chris as much as you all do.

Thanks, for that bit of info. She has been looking kinda sad, and she did not promote the Kings last season on her super model show like she did in the previous shows. I think, maybe her working all the time and him traveling all the time, didn't leave much time for them to grow together.

Chris probably wanted her to be a housewife, or work less, and she is a career woman.

Too bad ... I thought they made a good couple.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks like he is banging Foxy Brown now, lol:

http://www.nypost.com/gossip/53420.htm


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Looks like he is banging Foxy Brown now, lol:
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/gossip/53420.htm


He went from Tyra to Foxy..he must have really lost his damn mind. :krazy:


----------

